# Hitachi Brad Nailer Review- Great Gun



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I have had my Hitachi brad nailer now for over two years. I have never had any sort of problem with it, not a jam or anything. So I figured I would make a video review of it. It is my first video review I have ever done, I might do some more not sure.





 
I am wanting a larger trim nailer soon and I will give Hitachi's a shot, I think their tools are grat for the money, especially reconditioned!

I have a few more videos if anyone is interested on Youtube HERE.


----------

